# Корректность исследования МТР



## Dr.Kristoff (16 Авг 2018)

Добрый день. Вопрос в первую очередь к специалистам. 

В заключении МРТ: Выпавшая грыжа диска С6-С7. Левосторонняя задне-боковая размером 0,6 см с карниальным распространением на 0,9 см, деформирующая передние отделы дурального мешка и суживающая левый корешковый канал.

Так вот, смотрю снимок и понимаю, что выпавший секвестр находится выше диска С6-С7. Возникает вопрос: может ли пульпозное ядро выдавить выше разрыва фиброзного кольца или все таки законы гравитации должны направлять его вниз по спиномозговому каналу. Если не может, то получается что секвестированная грыжа С5-С6?


----------



## La murr (16 Авг 2018)

@Kritoff, здравствуйте! 
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2018)

Может.
Грыжа пошла вдоль связки и туда где свободнее.


----------

